# What to do if you are between doses



## dmeshell (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I seem to be between two doses of hormone replacement, neither of which I feel right on. I currently am taking 75 mcg every day except one, when I take 88 mcg of Synthroid.

When I was taking 75mcg every day, my TSH was 2.6. I felt very Hypo. Tired, shakey, brain fog can't walk straight etc. Now that I am taking 88 mcg one day my TSH is .56 mcg. I feel hyper. I feel overmedicated. I am getting sweaty and feel warm throughout the day. I feel dizzy and am getting heart palps.

How do I get halfway between? I've only added the 88 mcg one day per week? I feel like I need to take 75 mcg every day and add about 6 mcg on one day per week? Any suggestions?

Thanks for your input. 
Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dmeshell said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I seem to be between two doses of hormone replacement, neither of which I feel right on. I currently am taking 75 mcg every day except one, when I take 88 mcg of Synthroid.
> 
> ...


Debbie......................how long have you been taking thyroxine replacement? Is Synthroid your "only" thyroxine replacement?

Are your tablets name brand or generic?

How is your ferritin level? If your ferritin is low, you could have trouble tolerating an increase. That sure is not a very big increase one day a week. I would suspect something else is going on.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroxine replacement meds have a very long 1/2 life so just take the 88mcg 1x a week if that works for you.

I have added or decreased up to 1/2 pill weekly depending on how I feel.


----------

